# Boston Cigar Dinner with Patriot NFL Hall of Famer Andre Tippet - September 25, 2008



## BostonCigar (Mar 6, 2007)

Cigar Dinner with Patriot NFL Hall of Famer Andre Tippet
Skyline Restaurant at Marina Bay in Quincy, MA
September 25, 2008

**I am not sponsoring this event but will be attending**
CB Perkins Tobacco of Canton, MA Presents
A Cigar Dinner
Thursday, September 25, 2008
6:00 PM to 9:30 PM
Skyline Restaurant at Marina Bay, Quincy
305 Victory Road
Quincy, MA 02171
www.skylinemarinabay.com
Price - $100.00
Wonderful Three Course Dinner
Caesar Salad, Prime Rib, Baked Potato, Medley of Vegetables and Brownie Sundae
10 Premium Cigar Brands Included
Cash Bar
***
Come join us for a wonderful evening of smoking and fellowship with the great New England Patriot NFL Hall of Famer - Andre Tippet!

Pre-paid Registration 
Required by Sept. 20
Please call (not e-mail):
CB Perkins Tobacco
Prabhakar Ramaiah (proprietor)
Village Shoppes
95 Washington Street
Canton, MA 02021
781.575.1411
Register Early
Capacity for 95 Smokers


----------

